# Sorry Guys



## FrankN (Apr 2, 2015)

I apologize guys, been busy, as usual, but wanted to let everyone know I appreciate the help and hints given to me in the past. I finally figured a few things out, and even surprised myself at times drawing my design. Anyway, I finally made my magazine loader, cut out a handle, put a design on the back, well, have taken a few request and customized a couple. Now I can't make them fast enough, seems everyone wants one. Maybe I under priced them. I even have a few projects I want to do but can't get started on them before more people want the loader.
Sorry, not bragging, nor complaining, just wanted to say thanks and let all of you know I might be starting to catch on. Now if I can just figure out how to download pictures from a phone to here I'll let you see I'm being on the level with y'all.

Thanks Again Guys


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing pictures Frank


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Pictures, pictures, pictures. We always like to see pictures. Glad things are going good. By the way I haven't figured out how to upload pictures from my phone or my iPad.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I can upload pictures but have missed twice now trying to build that loader.. Good for you. Bravo


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

"Pics or it didn't happen" is the expression used on another forum.
Here, we are more polite.


----------



## FrankN (Apr 2, 2015)

Ha Ha, well there was times I didn't think it was going to happen. When I finally got it to work, and showed it off, a guy at work asked me how much I wanted for one. I told him after all the trials and errors, stain, material and hours, the first ten would need to be one thousand dollars each. True to form, he told me he wanted number eleven. I'll get those pictures out soon, I hope. 

Thanks


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

FrankN said:


> Ha Ha, well there was times I didn't think it was going to happen. When I finally got it to work, and showed it off, a guy at work asked me how much I wanted for one. I told him after all the trials and errors, stain, material and hours, the first ten would need to be one thousand dollars each. True to form, he told me he wanted number eleven. I'll get those pictures out soon, I hope.
> 
> Thanks


Frank if all fails you can email me the pictures and I'll post them for you if you like


----------



## FrankN (Apr 2, 2015)

Okay Rick, thanks, I'll try a few more things, and after that if I still hollar Uncle, I'll head them your way. I put a design on the back side of them, but did one for a guy in the U.S. Coast Guard I thought turned out good, and he seemed to like it. Anyway, I'll try again so you can be the judge.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Most phones will have an app you can download to your computer that will automatically download all your phone pictures to the computer, then you can upload them to the site. I have Verizon and just had to go to their site to find the software, but you can probably go to the Apple App site to find the correct software. My phone uses the WiFi in the laptop. But I have Dropbox so the pictures also upload to the cloud storage. Once the app is installed in the ipad or a computer, you should find it easy to drag them over to the box labeled Drag and Drop File Upload box, just below the message box on the reply field.


----------

